# Avengers 2



## Gregzs (May 14, 2012)

Which addition do you think it would be? I would expect Ms. Marvel.

Joss Whedon Discusses AVENGERS 2. Hints That A Female Superhero Will Likely Join The Team

Speaking to *EW*, _Whedon_ briefly touched on expanding _The Avengers_ roster in the inevitable sequel, and while his answers were given in typical _Whedon_ humor,it definitely pointed towards a female hero. As you may have noticed,_ Black Widow_ was outnumbered 5 to 1 [ or 7 to 2 if you count the _S.H.I.E.L.D._ agents]. _Widow_ actress _Scarlett Johansson_ backed up _Whedon_ while _Samuel Jackson_ made hilarious reference to _The Pro_ [a super-powered female prostitute]. Given _Whedon's_ pedigree I'd say it's very likely indeed that we'll see more women on the team and in terms of options, the leading candidates would presumably be _The Wasp_, _Ms. Marvel_, or _Scarlet Witch_, who can be used as long as there's no mention of mutants, _Magneto_ or the _X-Men_.  Perhaps _Whedon_ and _Feige_ will add _Mockingbird_ and have a love triangle with _Hawkeye and Widow_?  Of course, this all means nothing if _Whedon_ doesn't return for a sequel.  There's currently no deal in place for him to helm another *Marvel* film.


----------



## Retribution (May 14, 2012)

Yah Ms. Marvel would be the better choice. I hope Whedon comes back for the sequel that'd be great, going to see it again this weekend!!


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2012)

Joss Whedon Says He's "Torn" About Returning To Direct AVENGERS 2


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Which addition do you think it would be? I would expect Ms. Marvel.
> 
> Joss Whedon Discusses AVENGERS 2. Hints That A Female Superhero Will Likely Join The Team
> 
> Speaking to *EW*, _Whedon_ briefly touched on expanding _The Avengers_ roster in the inevitable sequel, and while his answers were given in typical _Whedon_ humor,it definitely pointed towards a female hero. As you may have noticed,_ Black Widow_ was outnumbered 5 to 1 [ or 7 to 2 if you count the _S.H.I.E.L.D._ agents]. _Widow_ actress _Scarlett Johansson_ backed up _Whedon_ while _Samuel Jackson_ made hilarious reference to _The Pro_ [a super-powered female prostitute]. Given _Whedon's_ pedigree I'd say it's very likely indeed that we'll see more women on the team and in terms of options, the leading candidates would presumably be _The Wasp_, _Ms. Marvel_, or _Scarlet Witch_, who can be used as long as there's no mention of mutants, _Magneto_ or the _X-Men_.  Perhaps _Whedon_ and _Feige_ will add _Mockingbird_ and have a love triangle with _Hawkeye and Widow_?  Of course, *this all means nothing if Whedon doesn't return for a sequel.  There's currently no deal in place for him to helm another Marvel film.*



Marvel need to lock that shit DOWN!

Whedon = win


----------



## Curt James (May 15, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Joss Whedon Says He's "Torn" About Returning To Direct AVENGERS 2



_“You know, I’m very torn. It’s an enormous amount of work telling what is ultimately somebody else’s story, even though I feel like I did get to put myself into it. But at the same time, I have a bunch of ideas, and they all seem really cool.”
_—Joss Whedon

Hope he chooses to make another one!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 16, 2012)

"Avengers 2" must happen! 
As much as I have talked about him, Thanos needs to be utilized in either "Avengers 2" or "Thor 2"


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2012)

Heads Up Marvel, Actress Angie Harmon Wants To Play SHE-HULK....Really, Really Badly

Former "Law & Order" star Angie Harmon is showing her fan-girl to the world and doesn't care.  We have to love her for that. She has the look and has previous experience as a lawyer from Law & Order. Plus, she reportedly knows her She-Hulk history inside and out.  If Marvel ever brings Bruce Banner's promiscuous cousin to the big screen it should be a short search for the role . 

“I have to be her,” Harmon told EW.  “You don’t understand. I have to be her. It’s the best quote ever [in The Avengers] when The Hulk turns around and goes ‘I’m always angry.’ I was like, Ohmygod! I stood up in the theater and literally cheered. I did.”

*As for wearing the skin exposing She-Hulk’s costume?*

 ”I would rock that like there is no tomorrow. I would kill that outfit. I’d put these 36Cs on display. Boom,” she boasted.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

.........!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2012)

Edgar Wright's ANT-MAN May Have Already Been Given The Green Light






News on _Ant-Man_ (from _Shaun of the Dead_ and _Hot Fuzz_ writer and director Edgar Wright) was slow for a while, but the success of _Marvel's The Avengers_ and some hints from both Kevin Feige and Edgar Wright himself - find that HERE - reignited interest in the long talked about adaptation. Well, @TwitchFilm has revealed something very interesting indeed, as you can see from the Tweet below. 




TWITCH@*TwitchFilm*
Rumblings in #*Cannes* are that @*edgarwright*'s ANT MAN has been greenlit. #*rumor*

  19 May 12

*Reply*
*Retweet*
*Favorite*
​


Wright is currently teaming up with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost for _At World's End_, but some have already speculated that he will start shooting _Ant-Man_ for Marvel either at the end of this year or sometime during 2013 (putting it on track to be the mystery 2014 release from the studio). This is a reliable source and the Cannes Film Festival seems like a fitting location for news like this to hit. With rumours like this now kicking off, here's hoping it spurs Disney and Marvel Studios to finally make an official announcement.


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2012)

Andrew Garfield Was "Blown Away" By THE AVENGERS; Says He's Up For Joining The Team In A Sequel


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Joss Whedon Teases Quicksilver And Scarlet Witch's "Huge" Role In THE AVENGERS 2

Joss Whedon Teases Quicksilver And Scarlet Witch's "Huge" Role In THE AVENGERS 2

As you will already know by now, Bryan Singer and 20th Century Fox created a fair bit of controversy when it was revealed that they also had plans for the character of Quicksilver in X-Men: Days of Future Past. Regardless, that hasn't stopped The Avengers 2 director Joss Whedon from forging on with his plans to use him and his sister the Scarlet Witch, and at the Saturn Awards, Whedon would reveal that they do indeed play a major role in the movie. "It's a huge part of the movie, I'm really excited about it and I don't know what they're doing. I'm determinedly not knowing. They'll do their thing and I have to do mine." This shouldn't really come as too much of a surprise. While Singer reportedly only wants Quicksilver for a single action sequence, Marvel Studios and Joss Whedon clearly have big plans for his and the Scarlet Witch's introduction to the Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

~RaZr~ said:


> "Avengers 2" must happen!
> As much as I have talked about him, Thanos needs to be utilized in either "Avengers 2" or "Thor 2"



As long as it isn't as ghey as the last one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

avengers ruled


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> avengers ruled



Fuck yeah it did


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Hulk was cool. Story line was weaker than Azza's chin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

the storyline is straight from the comics...tons of memorable moments...my favorite is hulk vs thor...the punch


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hulk was cool. Story line was weaker than Azza's chin



Fuck your brisket hoarding circumcised coupon clipping uphill mowing abbo living ass! 

Blasphemer!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the storyline is straight from the comics...tons of memorable moments...my favorite is hulk vs thor...the punch



ZACKLY.

Rdj and ironman really do share the same character traits. To a t. The movie was perfect. I'm jerked for number 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the storyline is straight from the comics...tons of memorable moments...my favorite is hulk vs thor...the punch



Hulk def made the movie


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

yes...like hulk loki-puny god


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yes...like hulk loki-puny god



Never read comics, but I'm a sci-fi, fantasy, adventure movie fan. The mrs fkg hates them!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

tonya hates em too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 30, 2013)

I was raised on comics and pro wrestling


----------



## CG (Jun 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never read comics, but I'm a sci-fi, fantasy, adventure movie fan. The mrs fkg hates them!



Strike 1. Not reading comics.  Strike 2. Having another mrs. 


TheCaptn' is officially on thin ice 


Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I was raised on comics and pro wrestling



WWF from 1987 - 1991! Used to sneak up at 1am to watch it!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2013)

Avengers Sequel Gets a Name at Comic-Con: Avengers: Age of Ultron | Comcast

Avengers Sequel Gets a Name at Comic-Con: Avengers: Age of Ultron

Brace yourselves, Avengers fans! 

Joss Whedon, the writer and director behind Avengers surprised fans at Comic-Con on Saturday in San Diego by revealing the superhero action sequel's title:  Avengers: Age of Ultron. 

The second installment of the superhero franchise is set to star  Robert Downey Jr.,  Mark Ruffalo,  Chris Evans,  Chris Hemsworth,  Scarlett Johansson,  Jeremy Renner,  Anthony Mackie,  Aaron Taylor-Johnson and  Samuel L. Jackson. 

Whedon announced the title by showing a trailer featuring audio clips from the first film along with a piece of metal that formed on the screen to then reveal the head of the robotic villain Ultron, a creation of Ant-Man. The clip closed with the reveal of the title  The Avengers: Age of Ultron. 

Fans also learned the flick will hit theaters on May 1, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Elizabeth Olsen Joins Cast of Avengers Sequel, Age of Ultron | Comcast

Elizabeth Olsen Joins Cast of Avengers Sequel, Age of Ultron

Elizabeth Olsen has some Marvelous news to share with you. 

The 24-year-old actress has finally confirmed the rumor  that she has been cast in Joss Whedon 's highly anticipated Avengers sequel, Age of Ultron, after Samuel L. Jackson let the cat out of the bag last month while speaking to the Wall Street Journal . 

In an sit-down with MTV while making the press rounds for Oldboy, Olsen revealed that she'll play Wanda Maximoff, better known among the fanboy set as The Scarlet Witch.  

While admitting she didn't have much in the way of details, the younger sis of Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen did say the role will reunite her with her costar from the upcoming Godzilla remake, Aaron Taylor-Johnson ( Kick-Ass), whom The Wrap reported has been tapped to play Scarlet's twin brother, Quicksilver. 

"We get to play husband and wife, and we get to play twin brother and sister," Olsen said. "It's also fun because even though in Godzilla we play husband and wife, we don't have a lot of scenes together. I just love him. I love his family. I love his kids. I'm so excited we get to work with each other more and to actually work with each other. I think it's going to be fun." 

Per Marvel lore, Scarlet and Quicksilver are the mutant children of Magneto, the notorious villain of the X-Men comic books. Her powers include the ability to cast hexes that enable her to do such wonders as deflect objects, create force fields and blow stuck up while her sibling's powers include moving and thinking at superhuman speeds. 

Elizabeth attended Monday night's New York City premiere of Oldboy with Jackson (her costar in the Spike Lee-directed drama who also plays Nick Fury in the Marvel superhero franchise), and she had high praise for Whedon, whom she called whip smart. 

"Some people are too smart for their own good, but he's amazing," she said.

Avengers: Age of Ultron, which stars Robert Downey Jr., Chris Evans, Chris Hemsworth, Scarlett Johansson, Mark Ruffalo, Jeremy Renner and James Spader, is scheduled to hit theaters on May 1, 2015.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2013)

i'm hoping to a wolverine or spidy cameo at least in the new one.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 17, 2013)

it would make sense for a wolverine cameo as they are introducing magnetos kids into this universe. don't think spidey is going to make the cut


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

Did James Spader shrink?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 12, 2015)

Gregzs said:


>



Aren't those ball gags supposed to go in their mouths?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Did James Spader shrink?



Lol those guys look SO unjerked in real life


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Under Armour costumes

https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/a...ok|Brand|ecomm-p|AlterEgo|AvengersVideo|41615


----------

